# رائيك ايه ؟



## ميرنا (1 أكتوبر 2008)

لما تبقى واحدة كدا بعد الشر على السامعين على وش خطوبة طبعا مش بتدبى فى الاول وتقولى كل حاجة طبعا 
بس انتى فعلا عندك استعداد تقولى كل حاجة ودا صح ولا لااء يعنى لازم يعرف كل حاجة عنك ولا مش فارقة طب لو انتى مش عاوزة تقولى وهو صمم يعرف عملى ايه ولو هتقولى بتفصيل ولا كدا وكدا 

والرجل الشرقى سؤال موجه ليك عاوز تعرف كل حاجة عدت عن مرات المستقبل ولا سيان مش فارقة طب هتعرف بتفصيل ولا لااء مهم اوى انك تعرف طب لو مش عاوزة تقول رد فعلك ايه طب يكفيك تعرف منغير تفاصيل بعرف انهم حشرين اوى رد بزمة 
وانتا هتقول كل حاجة كل حاجة ولا ممكن تخبى بس ردو بزمة 

انا سمعت كلمة من اب كاهن مش فاكرة مين كان بيقول ريحية ومتوقعيش نفسك فى مشاكل ليله بس منغير اى تفاصيل ​


----------



## SALVATION (1 أكتوبر 2008)

_



انا سمعت كلمة من اب كاهن مش فاكرة مين كان بيقول ريحية ومتوقعيش نفسك فى مشاكل ليله بس منغير اى تفاصيل​

أنقر للتوسيع...

انا أقيد هذا الكلام ده اذا اصر على معرفت ما مر عليه الزمان واعتقد عندما تبدأ الفتاه او الرجل حياتهم بصرحه الله لا يتخل عنهم ولكن كونى حزره فيما تعترفين بيه لان ليس كل الرجال يكتمون الاسرار
وانا شايف ان الشاب لا يسأل عن الماضى طالما لن يضر
ميرسى كتييير ميرنا على موضوعك الروعه حقيقى مهم جدا جدا
مشكوووووووره​_


----------



## ميرنا (1 أكتوبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _انا أقيد هذا الكلام ده اذا اصر على معرفت ما مر عليه الزمان واعتقد عندما تبدأ الفتاه او الرجل حياتهم بصرحه الله لا يتخل عنهم ولكن كونى حزره فيما تعترفين بيه لان ليس كل الرجال يكتمون الاسرار_
> _وانا شايف ان الشاب لا يسأل عن الماضى طالما لن يضر_
> _ميرسى كتييير مرنا على موضوعك الروعه حقيقى مهم جدا جدا_
> 
> _مشكوووووووره_​


 لا هو حتى يعرف من باب العلم بلشىء علشان محدش يقوله من بره وانا معاه فى دى والنعمة لو مجبلى مضية كله اكون مقطعاه مش تفاصيل بس اعرف بس لانى هو بيحكى هعرف كتير او كمان ممكن اعرف بيفكر ازاى لو كان مرتبط وفشل طب السبب ايه دا هيفيدنى انا انى اعرفه اكتر بس مش تفاصيل 
بس المشكله فى حكاية كتم الاسرار لو هو مش بيكتم ميلزمنيش هيبقى رطاط اوى فى كل مشاكلنا واقل حاجة تحصل فى البيت وتلاقى كل الناس عارفة دبة النملة فى بيتكم دا موضوع مصيبة لووحدة انا اقصد  انو ميحسبهاش على الكلام دا بعدين ويقولها كنتى وكنتى والكلام الحمضان من الافلام المصرية 
نورت يا تونى ​


----------



## hosam87 (1 أكتوبر 2008)

شئ طبيعي لو اتنين هيرتبطوا ببعض انهم يحكوا لبعض عن الماضي  بس اهم حاجة يكون بكل صراحة
لاني اللي بيتبني علي الكذب بيتهدم مع مرور الوقت  
حكاية التفاصيل دي نسبية بمعني اني في حاجات  مش محتاجة نعرف تفاصيلها بس برضة في حاجات
بتبقي لازم نعرف تفاصيلها لاني ممكن يكون ليه تاثير علي المستقبل
اما بقي لو حد رفض يتكلم هتبقي مشكلة كبيرة ممكن تنهي العلاقة لانها هتعمل عدم ثقة بين الاتنين​


----------



## ميرنا (1 أكتوبر 2008)

hosam87 قال:


> شئ طبيعي لو اتنين هيرتبطوا ببعض انهم يحكوا لبعض عن الماضي بس اهم حاجة يكون بكل صراحة​
> لاني اللي بيتبني علي الكذب بيتهدم مع مرور الوقت
> حكاية التفاصيل دي نسبية بمعني اني في حاجات مش محتاجة نعرف تفاصيلها بس برضة في حاجات
> بتبقي لازم نعرف تفاصيلها لاني ممكن يكون ليه تاثير علي المستقبل
> ...


 
شكلك سى السيد 
لا مش مهم اوى الحكاية مش فرض انك لازم تعرف كل حاجة عنها انتا ليك من اول مرتبط بيها ودا كمان عليك حكاية انها تتكلم معاك كفرض انا بصراحة مرضاش بيها ولا هوافق ولو فاهم انها عدم ثقة يبقى محتاجين نعرف بعض اكتر ونعيد نظر فى قرار الارتباط دا 
بس بيبقى فى حاجات لو عرفت تفاصيلها هتتعبك  مثلا كانت بتحب واحد من قبل وتخرج معاه ومسك ايدها مثلا لو عرفت الحكاية دى شور هتضايقك يبقى تعرف افضل انها كانت بتحب وخلاص 
جايز مش عاوز ة تتكلم لمصلحتك 
وبعدين انا حاسة انك بتتخانق من ردك دا


----------



## go love (1 أكتوبر 2008)

حقيقى موضوع مهم اوى احيكى علية:big29:
بالنسبة ليا انا طبعا احب اعرف كل حاجة عنها 
بس الصراحة الماضى هخاف اعرفة او اقرب منة عشان اكيد هيأثر علينا بلسلب
يعنى كمثال لو هى حكتلى عن شخص قريبها وهما كانو بيحبو بعض بس حصلت ظروف وخلت العلاقة مبنهم مستحيلة 
وظهرت انا فى حياتة وبقيت كل  حياتها  وبنحب بعض اوى اوى وحكتلى عن قربها دة اكيد مش هعوز اشوفة فى اى مكان 
ولو مقلتليش مش هينفع عشان لو عرفت من برة هتكون  دمار شامل وانهيار بدون كلام لعلاقتنا 
فالطبيعى طول مافى حب حقيقى   ......حب صادق 
هيكون فى ثقة فيها وفيا وبالنسبة للماضى  مينفعش انها تحكيها   بتفصلها بس مجمل القصة لازم اعرفة

اكيد فى زمنا مفيش ملايكة كلنا بنغلض
والماضى صفحة قلبنها من يوم لقانا
والحاضر والمستقبل ملك ليا وليها 


تقبلى مرورى
go love


----------



## kalimooo (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*موضوع رائع اخت ميرنا
ان ها تابع الردود فقط 
مشكورة ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## ميرنا (1 أكتوبر 2008)

go love قال:


> حقيقى موضوع مهم اوى احيكى علية:big29:
> بالنسبة ليا انا طبعا احب اعرف كل حاجة عنها
> بس الصراحة الماضى هخاف اعرفة او اقرب منة عشان اكيد هيأثر علينا بلسلب
> يعنى كمثال لو هى حكتلى عن شخص قريبها وهما كانو بيحبو بعض بس حصلت ظروف وخلت العلاقة مبنهم مستحيلة
> ...


 اقولك الحق دا الرد اللى كنت مستنية اسمه لانى هو دا اللى اعرفه عن الرجالة يموتو ويعرفو الحاجة بس بجد ردك عاقل جداا وانا بايدة جدااا تعرف الخلاصة 
بس واضح عليكم الفضول جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
البنويت خيفين يردو باين ولا ايه


----------



## ميرنا (1 أكتوبر 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> *موضوع رائع اخت ميرنا*​*
> ان ها تابع الردود فقط
> مشكورة ربنا يباركك
> 
> سلام المسيح​*


 معنديش حد يدخل مواضيعى ويقول كدا احنا ناس ايجابيه رد الاول وبعدين تابع ومش هاخد تامين ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*سؤال مهم اوووي يا ميرنا
انا رايي ان الصراحة افضل حاجة طلما هيرطبطو 
*


----------



## ميرنا (1 أكتوبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *سؤال مهم اوووي يا ميرنا*
> *انا رايي ان الصراحة افضل حاجة طلما هيرطبطو *


 
صراحة بحدود ولا منغير وليه محدش بيقول خلاص اللى راح راح ​


----------



## totty (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*رأيى ان لازم الولد والبنت يبقوا عارفين كل حاجه عن بعض

لان لما هيجى يحكيلى مثلا انه كان مرتبط ببنت هعرف من كلامه ازاى هو بيتعامل وبيقبل ايه وبيرفض ايه وبيتعامل ازاى مع غيره حاجات كتيير اوووى بتتحدد

انا من البنات اللى احب لما ارتبط بولد مثلا لازم قاعده صافيه كده فى البدايه ويحكيلى عن كل حاجه مرت عليه

*​


----------



## kalimooo (1 أكتوبر 2008)

حاضر يا ستي 
وعذرا"كان ليا اسبابي الخاصة انما ها ارد

بالنهاية لا يوجد شيء على وجه الارض نستطيع اخفائه
واللذين يتحدثون عن الجريمة الكاملة هذا كلام اوهام لا يوجد جريمة كاملة
لو اتزوجنا بالدين سأيتي اولادنا بالتقسيط المتعب
لو بنينا العمارة على الرمل عند اول عاصفة حتما" ستقع
الاولى انهم يتارحوا والفراق قبل افضل من بعد وخصوصا 
اذا كان هناك اطفال الصراحة لو قبلوها من بعض


----------



## ميرنا (1 أكتوبر 2008)

totty قال:


> *رأيى ان لازم الولد والبنت يبقوا عارفين كل حاجه عن بعض*​
> 
> *لان لما هيجى يحكيلى مثلا انه كان مرتبط ببنت هعرف من كلامه ازاى هو بيتعامل وبيقبل ايه وبيرفض ايه وبيتعامل ازاى مع غيره حاجات كتيير اوووى بتتحدد*​
> *انا من البنات اللى احب لما ارتبط بولد مثلا لازم قاعده صافيه كده فى البدايه ويحكيلى عن كل حاجه مرت عليه*​


يواد يجامد انتا 
طب القعدة دى انتا هتكونى صريحة بتفصايل ولا منغير 
مش الشباب بس اللى الفضول هيموتهم
طب هتاثر اى حاجة تعرفيها عنه ولا لااء​


----------



## ميرنا (1 أكتوبر 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> حاضر يا ستي
> وعذرا"كان ليا اسبابي الخاصة انما ها ارد
> 
> بالنهاية لا يوجد شيء على وجه الارض نستطيع اخفائه
> ...


 
لا انتا روحت لبعييييييييييييييد انا اقصد اى قصة حب او حتى فى حد من عيلته او عيلته بقى مسلم ناس كتير بتاخد بذنب دا دا بتكلم عليه اعرف اتنين اتخطبو وهو دكتور بس عمتو بقت مسلمة ولما هى عرفت دا فكت ​


----------



## kalimooo (1 أكتوبر 2008)

حاضر ياسيدتي
عذرا" ليا اسبابي الخاصة  لعدم الرد انما  امرك ها ارد

بالنهاية لا يوجد على وجه الارض  شيء نستطيع اخفائه
واللذين يتحدثون عن الجريمة الكاملة هذا كلام اوهام لا يوجد جريمة كاملة
لو اتزوجنا بالدين سأيتي اولادنا بالتقسيط المتعب
لو بنينا العمارة على الرمل عند اول عاصفة حتما" ستقع
الاولى انهم يتصارحوا والفراق قبل افضل من بعد وخصوصا 
اذا كان هناك اطفال الصراحة لو قبلوها من بعض وباقتناع واكرر باقتناع
كمن بنى عمارته على الصخر
يسوع سامح كل الخطاءة  (الزانية)(والقاتل) من نحن حتى لا نتجاوز اخطاء الغير
واخيرا"شكرا" لك اخت ميرنا موضوع اجتماعي مفيد وشيق
ربنا يبارك حياتك 
سلام المسيح​


----------



## ميرنا (1 أكتوبر 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> حاضر ياسيدتي
> 
> عذرا" ليا اسبابي الخاصة لعدم الرد انما امرك ها ارد​
> بالنهاية لا يوجد على وجه الارض شيء نستطيع اخفائه
> ...


 
عارف يا كليم الحكاية مشمسامحة خالص ولا غفران فى واحد مش بيقدر اصلك متعرفش مشاعر الراجل الشرقى  حاجة كدا تكرهك فى الجواز على الخطوبة 
بص هو مش بيقدر يستحمل انى فى حد كان فى حياتها وعلشان ميعكننش عليها بيختصر​


----------



## totty (1 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرنا قال:


> يواد يجامد انتا
> طب القعدة دى انتا هتكونى صريحة بتفصايل ولا منغير
> مش الشباب بس اللى الفضول هيموتهم
> طب هتاثر اى حاجة تعرفيها عنه ولا لااء​





*لا مش بتفاصيل اوووى يعنى اللى هو يعرفنى هو ايه مش عايزه اكتر من كده

مش عارفه بقى هتأثر او لأ دى هتعتمد على الموضوع نفسه بمعنى لو موضوع جوهرى اووى ودى حاجه فى شخصيته انا مش هقدر ادخل فيها ونغيرها متهيألى ساعتها هتأثر جاااامد

مناقشه جميله زيك يا ميرنا*​


----------



## ميرنا (1 أكتوبر 2008)

totty قال:


> *لا مش بتفاصيل اوووى يعنى اللى هو يعرفنى هو ايه مش عايزه اكتر من كده*​
> 
> *مش عارفه بقى هتأثر او لأ دى هتعتمد على الموضوع نفسه بمعنى لو موضوع جوهرى اووى ودى حاجه فى شخصيته انا مش هقدر ادخل فيها ونغيرها متهيألى ساعتها هتأثر جاااامد*​
> 
> *مناقشه جميله زيك يا ميرنا*​


 
طب يا توتى ما زى مانتى عاوزة تعرفى هو ايه هو نفس الحكاية عاوز يعرف انتى ايه 
بس انا عرفاكى هتطلع فيه القطط الفطسانة ​


----------



## kalimooo (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*اخت ميرنا ما فيش حاجة بتختفي بعد شهر ولا سنة ولا اتنين الى اخره
سيكتشف شيئا" ما وهناك المصيبة الكبرى الافضل من الاول يتصارحوا
الحمد لله نحنا في مجتمعنا تجاوزنا 70% من هذه العقد (لبنان)
المهم غدا".   
اسمحي لي ان اقتبس من الرب يسوع اية
من منكم بلا خطيئة فليرجمها بحجر
لو مسيحي بجد ومش بس بورقة المعمودية ها يتجاوز 
كل شيء وينظر الى الغد لانه هو اعتقد عنده 70 مرة اعمال وحشة اكتر منها
وانا معاك المجتمع الشرقي ظالم للمراءة انما نجاهد للتغيير
سلام المسيح









*​


----------



## totty (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*لا يا ميرنا مش قطط بس وكل الحيوانات كمان

ههههههههههههههههههههه

لا زى ما انا بطلب منه انى عايزه اعرف هو كمان حقه يعرف عنى كل حاجه
ودا انا موافقه بيه ده حقه

بس كده*​


----------



## ميرنا (1 أكتوبر 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> *اخت ميرنا ما فيش حاجة بتختفي بعد شهر ولا سنة ولا اتنين الى اخره*​
> *سيكتشف شيئا" ما وهناك المصيبة الكبرى الافضل من الاول يتصارحوا*
> *الحمد لله نحنا في مجتمعنا تجاوزنا 70% من هذه العقد (لبنان)*
> *المهم غدا". *
> ...


 
هقولك ايه مجتمع شرقى ​


----------



## ميرنا (1 أكتوبر 2008)

totty قال:


> *لا يا ميرنا مش قطط بس وكل الحيوانات كمان*​
> 
> *ههههههههههههههههههههه*​
> *لا زى ما انا بطلب منه انى عايزه اعرف هو كمان حقه يعرف عنى كل حاجه*
> ...



لا حق فعلا  30:​


----------



## mina_picasso (2 أكتوبر 2008)

*أنا راي أن الأتنين يصرحو بعض بكل حاجة وبتفاصيل كمان.

ومفيش حاجة اسمها الماضي يخصني لأن هم الأتنين حيبقو واحد فيما بعد يعني.

لأنك ممكن تقوليلوه عن قصة حب مثلا لكن ما دخلتيش في تفصيلها معه وعداها وبعد كدة عرف تفصيلها من حد ممكن يقولك انت مقلتيش الكلام دة ويبقي في خناق علي طول لأنه حيحس أنه ادحك علية وأن كرمته أتهانت. 

وهو لو بيحبها بجد ومش ممكن يستغنا عنها حيسمحها علي أي حاجة حتصرحو بيها من الأول.

مرسي ليكي علي الموضوع الحلو دة​*


----------



## saf_saf (2 أكتوبر 2008)

حقيقة موضوع جامد بس من وجهة نظري ان الواحد او( الواحدة) لازم يتصالح مع نفسه بالبداية يعني لو كان الانسان يقدر يحتوي عواقب فضوله الزائد فمفيش مانع ان يعرف ماضي حبيبه بالتفصيل بس لو مش قادر فأحسن ان ما يسألش على كل الحاجات بالتفصيل بس دائما في اولويات مش ممكن الواحد يستغني عنها يعني انا لازم اسأل حبيبي من البداية ان هل في حاجة حصلت في الماضي ممكن تأثر في العلاقة دي  وطبعا انا حأكسب في كل الحالات لان لو كان في حاجة حتبان مع الوقت ولو مفيش حاجة انا حأحب الشخص ده أكثر وأكثر لانه كان صادق من البداية وانا عن نفسي لو كان حبيبي مرتبط سابقا مش حأسله أكثر من السؤال ده ومش عايز تفاصيل لان التفاصيل دي لو كانت مؤثرة فعلا بعلاقتي بحبيبي حتبان ومش حتختفي وبنفس الوقت التفاصيل ممكن تموت زهرة الحب الفتي في بعض الاحيان وده طبعا امر نسبي بيختلف من شخص لأخر....وميرسي يا ميرنا على الموضوع والرد ده من وجهة نظري انا ومش ضروري يكون متفق الكل معايا....


----------



## ميرنا (2 أكتوبر 2008)

mina_picasso قال:


> *أنا راي أن الأتنين يصرحو بعض بكل حاجة وبتفاصيل كمان.​*
> 
> *ومفيش حاجة اسمها الماضي يخصني لأن هم الأتنين حيبقو واحد فيما بعد يعني.*​
> *لأنك ممكن تقوليلوه عن قصة حب مثلا لكن ما دخلتيش في تفصيلها معه وعداها وبعد كدة عرف تفصيلها من حد ممكن يقولك انت مقلتيش الكلام دة ويبقي في خناق علي طول لأنه حيحس أنه ادحك علية وأن كرمته أتهانت. *​
> ...


 
ماشى يصرحوا بعض معاك انما مش بتفصيل يعنى هو قالى عن واحدة بيحبها من قبل وشوفتها وعرفت انى هى دى ولقيته بيتكلم كتير ولو عادى معاها دنا ممكن اخد فيه ست شهور سنة سجن انا واحدة من ضمن الناس اللى النفصيل بتتعب اينعم فضول هيبقى يموتنى بس هو وزكاءة عرف يلم الدور وميخليش الفضول ينقح عليا يبقى كتر خيرو 
مهو لو عاوز تفاصيل يشرب بس ميجيش يحسبنى على الكلام دا افرض انو سمع هو مسئلش او انا اتكلمت ومحبش يدخل تفاصيل منا بتكلم وبرد على قد السؤال ​


----------



## ميرنا (2 أكتوبر 2008)

saf_saf قال:


> حقيقة موضوع جامد بس من وجهة نظري ان الواحد او( الواحدة) لازم يتصالح مع نفسه بالبداية يعني لو كان الانسان يقدر يحتوي عواقب فضوله الزائد فمفيش مانع ان يعرف ماضي حبيبه بالتفصيل بس لو مش قادر فأحسن ان ما يسألش على كل الحاجات بالتفصيل بس دائما في اولويات مش ممكن الواحد يستغني عنها يعني انا لازم اسأل حبيبي من البداية ان هل في حاجة حصلت في الماضي ممكن تأثر في العلاقة دي وطبعا انا حأكسب في كل الحالات لان لو كان في حاجة حتبان مع الوقت ولو مفيش حاجة انا حأحب الشخص ده أكثر وأكثر لانه كان صادق من البداية وانا عن نفسي لو كان حبيبي مرتبط سابقا مش حأسله أكثر من السؤال ده ومش عايز تفاصيل لان التفاصيل دي لو كانت مؤثرة فعلا بعلاقتي بحبيبي حتبان ومش حتختفي وبنفس الوقت التفاصيل ممكن تموت زهرة الحب الفتي في بعض الاحيان وده طبعا امر نسبي بيختلف من شخص لأخر....وميرسي يا ميرنا على الموضوع والرد ده من وجهة نظري انا ومش ضروري يكون متفق الكل معايا....


 
طب لو انتى عارفة ومتاكدة انك لو لتى اى تفاصيل هتضايقة جدااا لكن مصمم يعرف تخرجى ازاى من الموقف دا وردك جميل اوى ​


----------



## just member (2 أكتوبر 2008)

*ميرنا*
*تصدقينى لو حاكتلك مش محتاج اعرف حاجة *
*دة لأنى عارف عنها كللل حاجة *
*لأن من صغرنا واحنا مع بعض*
*ماضيها اعرفة لانى كنت معاها *
*وحاضرها اعرفة لانى بردو معاها *
*ومستقبلها فى علم اللة طبعا بس اعرف انى معاها*
*ودة ربنا بيكملة بأيدة *
*لأننا ديما بنضعة امامنا فى كل اعملنا وخطوتنا*
*وربنا ديما بيكمل * 
*مش هحتاج اسألها ولا هحتاج اعرف اى تفاصيل لكل اللى حاكيتة دة*
*وشكرا يا ميرنا*​


----------



## ميرنا (2 أكتوبر 2008)

come with me قال:


> *ميرنا*
> 
> *تصدقينى لو حاكتلك مش محتاج اعرف حاجة *
> *دة لأنى عارف عنها كللل حاجة *
> ...


 يعم دى الناس الجامدة وبعدين ملكش حجة معاك معاها من صغرك لكن لو كانت غريبة عنك او مش تعرفها اوى مش هتبقى عاوز تعرف ​


----------



## mina_picasso (2 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرنا قال:


> ماشى يصرحوا بعض معاك انما مش بتفصيل يعنى هو قالى عن واحدة بيحبها من قبل وشوفتها وعرفت انى هى دى ولقيته بيتكلم كتير ولو عادى معاها دنا ممكن اخد فيه ست شهور سنة سجن انا واحدة من ضمن الناس اللى النفصيل بتتعب اينعم فضول هيبقى يموتنى بس هو وزكاءة عرف يلم الدور وميخليش الفضول ينقح عليا يبقى كتر خيرو
> مهو لو عاوز تفاصيل يشرب بس ميجيش يحسبنى على الكلام دا افرض انو سمع هو مسئلش او انا اتكلمت ومحبش يدخل تفاصيل منا بتكلم وبرد على قد السؤال ​




*يالهههههههههههههوي ست اشهر.

حرم عليكي سيبي الراجل يعيش أنت شكلك شرانية :01A0FF~139:

ولية هو في أمتحان عشان تجوبي علي قد السوأل :scenic:

وأنا قصدي تفصيل مجملة مش تفصيل التفاصيل.

وبعد كدة يشرب اية.... هو أنت داخلة حرب ولا هي عيند. :gun:

دة ربنا يكون في عووووووووونة :gy0000:​*


----------



## ميرنا (2 أكتوبر 2008)

mina_picasso قال:


> *يالهههههههههههههوي ست اشهر.​*
> 
> *حرم عليكي سيبي الراجل يعيش أنت شكلك شرانية :01a0ff~139:*​
> *ولية هو في أمتحان عشان تجوبي علي قد السوأل :scenic:*​
> ...


 
دانا ممكن اقطعة كمان 
يعنى تقول مجمل اللى حصل ماشى تمام كداا
لا مش عناد ولا حاجة بس لو عايز يسمع تفاصيل يبقى ميلومش عليا ولا يعاتبنى بعدين
عارفة مصر كلها داعية عليه ​


----------



## just member (2 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرنا قال:


> يعم دى الناس الجامدة وبعدين ملكش حجة معاك معاها من صغرك لكن لو كانت غريبة عنك او مش تعرفها اوى مش هتبقى عاوز تعرف ​


*لا اكيد حضرتك هحاول اعرف *
*بس انا بحكيلك انى مش هقابل هيك لانى مش ممكن اصلا نبعد عن بعض*
*هاد كان رأيى الشخصى *
*انما لو غريبة مثل ما بتحكى اكيد بتكون غامضة بلنسبالى واكيد بحاول اعرف عنها كل شيء*
*سواء انى اسألها او احاول استنتج من تصرفتها معايا *
*وشكرا بج على الموضوع الممتع الجميل*​


----------



## ميرنا (2 أكتوبر 2008)

come with me قال:


> *لا اكيد حضرتك هحاول اعرف *
> 
> *بس انا بحكيلك انى مش هقابل هيك لانى مش ممكن اصلا نبعد عن بعض*
> *هاد كان رأيى الشخصى *
> ...


 
شوف بقى انا فى سؤال هموت واسئلة من بدرى وكنت بكتمة كتير لكن كفاية كداا

انتا يجدع انتا مش مصرى بتتكلم كدا ليه ​


----------



## mina_picasso (2 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرنا قال:


> دانا ممكن اقطعة كمان
> يعنى تقول مجمل اللى حصل ماشى تمام كداا
> لا مش عناد ولا حاجة بس لو عايز يسمع تفاصيل يبقى ميلومش عليا ولا يعاتبنى بعدين
> عارفة مصر كلها داعية عليه ​



*أن لله وأن اليه راجعون.

دة أنت طلعتي سفاحة.

أنا مش عارف مين اللي قلك قولي علي تفصيل هاتيلي أسمه الي نرفزك دة :kap:

أنا معاك يامعلم :186fx:​*


----------



## ميرنا (2 أكتوبر 2008)

mina_picasso قال:


> *أن لله وأن اليه راجعون.​*
> 
> *دة أنت طلعتي سفاحة.*​
> *أنا مش عارف مين اللي قلك قولي علي تفصيل هاتيلي أسمه الي نرفزك دة :kap:*​
> ...


ايوه كداا بس انا فى الخدمة بيتقال عليا جزار وممكن معلم برضو :t30:​


----------



## just member (4 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرنا قال:


> شوف بقى انا فى سؤال هموت واسئلة من بدرى وكنت بكتمة كتير لكن كفاية كداا​
> 
> 
> انتا يجدع انتا مش مصرى بتتكلم كدا ليه ​


*هههههههههه*
*لا يا ميرنا*
*مصرى الجنسية *
*وهاد الجنسية الاولى لأنى مولود بمصر فى منطقة لمعادى *
*واكتر من هيك مو بحكى *
*لو حبة تعرفى اكتر يبقى اكيد برسالة خاصة *
*هاد لو بتسمحيلى بهيك *
*هههههههههههه*
*لاحظى انك خرجتى عن الموضوع*
*وممكن المشرف بيحذف ردودك اوكىىى*
**
*شكرا لسؤالك*​


----------



## النهيسى (4 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرنا قال:


> لما تبقى واحدة كدا بعد الشر على السامعين على وش خطوبة طبعا مش بتدبى فى الاول وتقولى كل حاجة طبعا
> بس انتى فعلا عندك استعداد تقولى كل حاجة ودا صح ولا لااء يعنى لازم يعرف كل حاجة عنك ولا مش فارقة طب لو انتى مش عاوزة تقولى وهو صمم يعرف عملى ايه ولو هتقولى بتفصيل ولا كدا وكدا
> 
> والرجل الشرقى سؤال موجه ليك عاوز تعرف كل حاجة عدت عن مرات المستقبل ولا سيان مش فارقة طب هتعرف بتفصيل ولا لااء مهم اوى انك تعرف طب لو مش عاوزة تقول رد فعلك ايه طب يكفيك تعرف منغير تفاصيل بعرف انهم حشرين اوى رد بزمة
> ...



*شكرا للموضوع 

حقا رائع

أنا من رأيي

مادام الاثنان على وجهه ارتباط بالخطوبه 

لازم يكونوا صرحاء وعلى طبيعتهم من الاول

وهمه لسه على البر دون الدخول فى العمق ويعرف أو هى تعرف بعد كده ويغرقوا
الصراحه حلوه خالص ... الرب معاكى​*


----------



## ميرنا (5 أكتوبر 2008)

come with me قال:


> *هههههههههه*
> 
> *لا يا ميرنا*
> *مصرى الجنسية *
> ...


 هسمحلك بس تبعت مع الرسالة 5 جنية 30:​


----------



## ميرنا (5 أكتوبر 2008)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا للموضوع ​*
> 
> *حقا رائع*​
> *أنا من رأيي*​
> ...


 صراحة لاى حد ولا منغير طب افرض منغي حدود وبعدين حصلت مشكلة وفكو منا ممكن اسرارى دى تطلع ​


----------



## viviane tarek (5 أكتوبر 2008)

*الصراحة  الصراحة
دى اهم حاجة يا ميرنا
لان لو فى شئ فالماضى ومتحكاش عنها 
وبعدين الطرف الأخر عرفها هتكون هى دى المشكلة الحقيقية
لان هيعض يقول لية خبت يبقى الموضوع فية آنة
اولسة الموضوع دة منتهاش من داخلها

الولد والبنت لازم يحكو كل شئ وبالطفصيل 
ولو كان حب قديم يعترفو انة كان حب وهمى 
والأن بعد ما قبلت الحب الحقيقى بندم على الفات
الكلام دة يريح الطرفين بس المهم يكون كلام من القلب

دة اجمل شئ واحسن ان الطرف الثانى يعرف منك وليس من غيرك
( بيدى لا بيد عمر)هههههههههههههه

وربنا يسعد كال الناس ويرشدهم للصالح
معلش طولت عليكى يا ميرنا 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
ششششششككككككرررررررراااااااااا""""""""""""""""*


----------



## ميرنا (5 أكتوبر 2008)

viviane tarek قال:


> *الصراحة الصراحة*
> *دى اهم حاجة يا ميرنا*
> *لان لو فى شئ فالماضى ومتحكاش عنها *
> *وبعدين الطرف الأخر عرفها هتكون هى دى المشكلة الحقيقية*
> ...


لا يباشا ولا طولت ولا حاجة لو خلصت الصفحة ممكن نقلب 
طب ممكن الصراحة دى تغير الصورة اللى سمتيها للشخص ولا لااء 
يعنى مثلا قالى انو حب قبل كدا 5 مرات انا من جويا هقول دا ماشى يحب على نفسه ومش هتريحنى الحكاية دى وهفكر الف مرة قبل موافق ​


----------

